# Explex7 DSP - Klerhaim N1 analog emulation of real circuits



## Pier (Feb 11, 2021)

Only available for Windows at intro price of €29.90:









Klerhaim N1 analog VST synthesizer with virtual circuit emulation


Realistic vintage sound as analog hardware synthesizer - unique software VST plugin synthesizer with analog circuits emulation, warmth, noise, oscillators..




eplex7.com


----------

